# the new boston whaler 13!!!!



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

her is my new boaton whaler 13'6 that i picked up in tampa, this little skiff is awsome and showed me its capability in the ocean this past weekend here are some pics of the boat and the weekend i thought i almost lost the boat :'( :'(



































































































































































these are the pics from the bad weather  

























































here you go hope you like them !!!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You are insane for going out in the 13!!! lol

Where'd you launch from?

It looks great.


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

i launch at dinner key, i made the run to coral gables water way then to key biscayne, i swear i was going threw like 3 to 4 ft waves, and when the yachts passed by it killed me. that boston whaler is a soldier and the johnson just said give me more!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's some really sloppy water there....lol

I would have crapped myself. lol
I'm scared to take my 13 out the inlet.


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

as long as its not that bad you can go out , your boat is similar to mine and i no ur redoing it when is it gunna be ready so we can both go out and get them dirty


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> as long as its not that bad you can go out , your boat is similar to mine and i no ur redoing it when is it gunna be ready so we can both go out and get them dirty


It should be done by now but I have so much work lined up. 
I don't have time to work on the boat.
I worked on it I think it was Friday night.
I probably will again this Friday night.
I'm almost done sanding the primer so I can paint the inside and hang the motor and rig it up.
There's only about a weeks worth of work left to do, but being so busy, who knows how much longer. 

I hope to have it done in a couple weeks, but definitely would love to get it done before Oct 30
I believe it was when I took it apart.
I would love to have it complete in under a year...lol


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

well hopefully you have it done soon, i really wanna go out with a couple guys from the forum so i can learn how to work the tides and what to use for the type of fish im going for. i love to fish and i now how to but not to good at inshore, im better offshore, im dying to catch snook, reds, tarpon, BONEFISH, and all that good stuff


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> well hopefully you have it done soon, i really wanna go out with a couple guys from the forum so i can learn how to work the tides and what to use for the type of fish im going for. i love to fish and i now how to but not to good at inshore, im better offshore, im dying to catch snook, reds, tarpon, BONEFISH, and all that good stuff



Around north biscayne bay, I don't know much.
Got a great trout spot, top secret great tarpon spot, but that's pretty much it.
I find snook every now and then but not regularly.

Now, Flamingo, I can put you on snook all day. lol

And I can find the reds, its getting them to eat that can get tricky. 
Could be the boat.
I always find myself surrounded by them everytime I go.
The only times I've been able to catch them has been with Alonzo (gettingitdone) on his HPX Micro.
Ultra quiet poling skiff, and great at positioning the boat without spooking the fish. 

Every other time we've found them has felt like we were rushing trying to get a cast in. 
As apposed to sneaking up on them, positioning the boat with the reds not even knowing we were there and then get our casts in. 


But like I said, if we go hit up north biscayne bay, we can catch trout all morning long. lol
For sure.
I know a couple spots we can look for snook, but it's usually hit or miss. 

The trout have always been there every time I've gone, as well as the tarpon at my tarpon spot.


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

well ya we got to go out soon, and exactly were is flamingo at i have tried looking for it but cant find it.
and ya i think its the boat couse i dont got a trolling motor or a polling skiff so its gunna be hard to get up on the flats without spooking them


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats a great boat. The other nice thing is they have a great resale value. Can't say that about too many others.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Classic 13 Sport, with the 50 she'll skitter like a pitched rock on a flat pond.
Thanks for the pics, that is the Biscayne Bay I remember.
3 foot plus rollers and dark clouds keeping it interesting.










I like the waterspout in that pic, you need to get closer next time. I would... 
That's a tough little boat, go anywhere at anytime, treat her nice.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice boat - what year hull? It looks like a mini version of my 1984 17' Super Sport which also has the mahogany console and church pews. I've taken my wrap around rail off and bow mounted a 24v troller. You can pole that hull from the bow and clamp a 12v troller on the stern - the hull is much quieter going backwards into a chop than forwards!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice dude. with a 50hp that thing must fly.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! 50 hp, That thing has to fly!


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

this little skiff is awsome and thanks everyone for comenting on it, and YES this thing literally flys,   my friends told me his boat does around 40mph and wen we were heading back in we both put the petal to the metal and i was slowly pulling away, with gear on the boat and 2 ppl. i am not sure of the speed but i know its up there, and that lil 50 hp johnso is in tip top condition with both cylinders marking 145 psi. i cant wait to get out there with a couple ppl from the forum, and the hull is a 86


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

1986 eh? damn, your hull is only good for another 20 years or so.... I'm putting in a link to your hull diagram, don't know what you know about Whaler construction but Continuous Wave is a great resource.

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/13/graphics/BW13-wood.pdf


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Dude I had an older modle of that same skiff growing up on Singer Island. Took it to school most days. Unreal the things I did in that boat...can you say "West End"......


----------

